# First Time Snowboard Buyer: Need Advice



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Sports Authority is fkn ripoff. Talk to Wiredsport (forum member). They have complete packages for around $300. Also enter "2015 X-MAS STOKER Free... " maybe you will win.


----------



## jon (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for the reply! I've just entered into the drawing.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/members/Wiredsport.html

This guy will have ideas for you


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

more threads would help.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> more threads would help.


Hahahahahahahahahahahaaha


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

More threads is always the answer.


----------



## Katehill (Jan 15, 2015)

You will have to decide what type of snowboarding you will be mainly participating in. Different snowboards are build for different terrains and different styles of riding. As a beginner, you will probably want a soft-flexing board. One that is forgiving of mistakes.


----------

